# JessEm at a steep discount?



## Ottacat (May 1, 2013)

Very nice and in-depth review. Thanks!


----------



## 808Rick (Aug 17, 2021)

Thanks for a detailed review! I'm thinking of adding a Sawstop table and lift to my 3hp Sawstop to use as a shaper and a jointer. My biggest question regarding the fence, is the ease of setting it up for jointing….that is splitting the fence so the outfeed side is slightly proud of the infeed side. I am also wondering about the lift mechanism. The four poster exposed chain mechanism looks like it might be susceptible to getting gummed up with the mixture grease and sawdust? Every other table and lift combo I've looked at, has relative pros and cons, but all except the Sawstop would require quite of bit of modification work I'd just as soon not have to do.


----------

